# Please help! epson 1400-which ink?



## hemmieroid (Jul 16, 2007)

I am using the new Epson 1400. Can I use the epson cartridges or do I have to buy a special ink (pigmented) I am using transjet 2 paper, and it is severely cracking after a wash. Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## Muncher (Sep 18, 2007)

its the paper not the ink. i got a sample of "Super Soft" from a company called Starline Pacific. it cost a little more than what i was using but my customers love it, and it doesnt crack (even when you pull and stretch it). they sent me samples to try before i bought any which was nice.


----------



## antevante (Aug 13, 2007)

I actually believe its the ink.
The Epson 1400 uses Epson Claria ink and thats not a pigmented ink (it will bleed and not stay well in color when you wash it).
If you look at the epson R800 and R1800 it uses a pigmented ink Epson Ultra Chrome that is much better for doing iron all on T-shirts.


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

i agree with Muncher its the paper. i dont think the ink has much of anything to do with cracking. there is some kind of waxy coating on these papers i think thats what is cracking. im swithcing to the Super Soft like Muncher said. i got my samples on Friday and printed and washed them twice over the weekend and there is no cracking. also, i use genaric ink from one of thoes refill kiosks cause Epson ink is pretty expensive compared.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hemmieroid said:


> I am using the new Epson 1400. Can I use the epson cartridges or do I have to buy a special ink (pigmented) I am using transjet 2 paper, and it is severely cracking after a wash. Thanks so much for any help!


If you system currently does not use pigmented ink you can only add a cis system as it will not take any other cartridges. Dump the transjet ll. I hate it. see my new video on the iron all for darks. It is a new opaque tranfer paper that does not crack.


----------



## silkhouston (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi,

I also just purchase an Epson 1400. Questions:

1. What CIS pigment ink system should I buy for this printer, as I see a whole bunch of different tpye on ebay..etc..

2. Will these CIS pigment ink also print on transparencies for buring on screens?

3. What heat transfer paper is good for this printer with the CIS system?


----------



## Lenslens (Jul 10, 2008)

I would put heat transfer ink in. This is what I am setting up myself with refillable cartridges. I am considering MIS ink... based on feedback from this forum. They also sell CISS and/or refillable cartridges too. 

Regards, Len


----------



## MR.NEED ANSWERS (Jul 14, 2008)

badalou said:


> If you system currently does not use pigmented ink you can only add a cis system as it will not take any other cartridges. Dump the transjet ll. I hate it. see my new video on the iron all for darks. It is a new opaque tranfer paper that does not crack.


 

so does this mean that i cant use (REFIILL ink cartridges) on the epsons 1400 that i can only use a cis system with it?


----------



## Lenslens (Jul 10, 2008)

You can buy refillable inkjet cartridges for the epson 1400 from many different sources. Here are some:
Refillable 79 Kit SP1400 1400 Cartridges Fabric Inks

or here

Printer Cartridges For Epson Inkjet Printers - Inksupply.com

You can even get a pigment inkset for this printer.

Regards,

Len


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

The ink does matter. I've got bleed problems from black Claria ink in my Epson 1400.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard and experienced better results with pigmented ink. .... JB


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Hi, I bought the same kit Lenslens recommends from inkjetcarts. Best thing I ever did. Combine it with jpss and you have a great setup. Just don't be alarmed when your transfers fade an hour after they leave the printer, they will come back to life when you put them on a shirt. You may also want to crank up your color and saturation dials on the printer settings. -Neil


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

I do screen printing and own an epson 1400. The claria ink works great to print transparencies, but thats all I done so far. I plan to use it to print heat transfers as well, but I would need to switch to the pigment inks such as the ones from inkjetcart. My questions is, will the heat press ink still work to use as transparencies for exposing my screens?


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Hey there Michael,

When I first got my 1400, it had the Claria inks in it and I tried a few transfers on jpss. They worked fine, even after multiple washings. The heat transfer ink -m a y- be a tad better for printing transfers, but it doesn't print very well on regular paper. I haven't tried it on gloss or transparencies. I would try the Claria first and maybe try a bulk replacement for the Claria and you may have the best of both worlds. I think there are others using the Claria replacement on transfers also. Good luck, let me know how you make out! -Neil


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

I just bought an epson 1400 the standard ink sucked for transparencies at 35-55lpi halftone on vellum, plus it ran and was not nearly dark enough for my liking plus it took an eternity to dry even when set to ink miser. I intend on getting a polyester film and a bulk ink system but here I see claria works great. My question is this, What bulk ink system is going to work well on polyester film while not running and capable of standing up to a 1000 lumen sodium halide? also who knows about this and where to buy it if it works? YouTube - How to Setup Epson 1400 as MultiRIP Hybrid Printer sorry if I hi jacked.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

You can use the MultInk with a bulk system. The black has UV inhibitors so it is perfect for positives. All the MultInk colors are pigment and work off your regular epson driver so you can do heat transfers as well. I too just purchased the 1400 and it seems like MultInk has the best record as far as consistant Pigment color and washabilty for heat transfers and great black for positves due to the UV inhibitors. MultInk sells under Alot of different names but I just got the actual MultInk. It is more expensive than some of the other inks but I really like the way they have engineered the ink to work with the regular drivers. It seems that the more I researched it there were a lot of drawbacks and dissatisfied customers with alot of the other Pigment ink companies out there.


----------



## dacolonel34 (Jun 30, 2009)

(Epson 1400) If you can afford it buy the black out max sysyem, and the accuRIP program from silkscreensupplies.com. You will not be disapointed, the black is unbelieveably dark. It uses all 6 cartidges as black, it turns the yellow into a black cartridge and so on with the other colors, It evenly distributes the black over all 6 cartirdges and you cannot see through the black, on the film, when held up to a light. It took work with the Epson printing up to my standard before I purchased this unit now it does everything I need and I can't belive the results.


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi!! ALL

I bought epson 1400 2hand (only one day old ) I had inks inserted ,is that any chance i can change old inks for Pigment bulk system or that will destroy printer head ??


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Hi Flytech,
Call Ross at inkjetcarts.com and he will help you. The 1400 is a great printer, but sometimes you have to manhandle it a bit. At least thats what I found after almost two years of using one. Changing the cartridges should be a snap...literally. Ask Ross for new carts and the heat press pigment ink. Use JetPro softstretch, no preheat, pretty heavy pressure for 15 sec @ 375 degrees....peel quickly. If you notice banding or drops on the paper when you print your transfers, STOP. Do a nozzle check and clean the printer if necessary (initiated in the maintenance box next to nozzle check). Do it as many times as needed until the nozzle check looks good, usually only a couple times is sufficient. Also make sure to turn the printer off when not in use, so the head gets parked and the ink doesn't dry. You can refill the carts with syringes. It's kind of a pain at first, but after a while you'll get into a pattern. If you find yourself doing a lot of transfers, then change over to a bulk system. 
One other thing. I cut the plastic area that covers the ink carriage when it's parked so I can refill without going into the "refill" mode. Also, get a backup printer...right now Epson has 'em for $161 with free shipping. I have three...one with claria, one with heat pigments, and an unopened spare. Hope this helps you! Good luck. Oh, p.s. No, changing the cartidges won't ruin your printhead. -Later, Neil


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks a loot You verry help !!! One more question is that waste ink help full for users of printer : Waste ink Box-Fits: Epson 1400,1280,2100,D92,R360,RX585 on eBay (end time 22-Apr-10 00:06:03 BST)


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Hi Rafal,
I've never seen one of those.... Looks like a good idea though! I might try one out. If you do, let me know how they work. So far I haven't had any problem, but the printer I'm using now has been in service for only about a year. Lots of cleaning cycles though. Thanks! Neil


----------



## More Shirts Plea (Apr 13, 2010)

I tried using non-Epson inks on my 1400 and the print heads seem to clog. I have switched back to genuine Epson and they don't clog. Any suggestions for a more inexpensive alternative to genuine Epson?


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Josh,
I'm using two 1400's. One for my wife's greeting card business and general printing. This one uses a claria aftermarket ink. The other 1400 has heat transfer pigment ink. I find the claria substitute doesn't need too much maintenance, but the heat transfer pigment ink does clog a bit. Always run a nozzle check before printing transfers. If it's not P E R F E C T.... do a head clean. Do it again if you have to, until the nozzle check looks P E R F E C T...... Then print away. By the way, you can run two printers at the same time to double your transfer output. I don't tho' because I can only cut them out as fast as one printer prints. -Neil


----------



## Tshirtpro (May 24, 2010)

I am using HEAT TRANSFER ink from MIS assiociate, and it works great for me. I bought a ciss on ebay 5-6 years ago, and put Heat transfer ink on it. it still working untill today. But you have to print something every week to prevent print head clog. The t-shirt will not bleed.

However, here is the bad news, I really don't know if I have a lucky CIS or not, but I heard CIS on epson 1400 always causes problems.


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Mmmm...yeah, that's why I haven't purchased a CIS yet. I finally killed my first 1400 that I purchased a couple years ago. I had to print 250 11 x 17 full page posters and the yellow head just started acting up so bad, I parked the machine and unpacked a brand new 1400 that I had as backup. Not really sure how to change the print head or if it's worth it. Anyone have any experience with that? -Neil


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

Read somewere that You need skils to do Your self


----------



## RedLine7000 (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, That's what I read too. Epson doesn't want you to mess with it. I'd probably need to change the ink dump also... There's been a bazillion head cleanings done to it. Thanks! Neil


----------



## Iprint04 (May 2, 2010)

im actually looking forward on buying either the r1900 or the 1400.just wanna ask questions about the 1400.does it clog randomly or after several days its been turned off?have you been using refillable cartridges with pigment inks?where did you get those from?

also you mentioned that you just killed your 1400 after a year.how much work did you put on it to kill it that fast?also you said youve been printing posters but with what ink?pigment as well?

thanks


----------



## Tshirtpro (May 24, 2010)

Hey Guys, I did a great experience. I have an epson r200 and a r220. Both run on CIS. The R200 is making bad print and problem even if I clean the Print head forever, but the r220 is printing very good for years. I own both printers for years. Now I really want my R200 to be fixed. I unscrewed the Print Head(The Print head must be clogged), and I cleaned the print head manually. Now I put everything back on place and see what happen. Guess what happen next: It is still the same bad printing. 

I just give up, but wait, I got an idea, let's discard the r200's CIS and install the R220's CIS on the r200 (Because I know the chips are compatible). Guess what hapened next. The R200 is printing very good after a few head cleaning.

Now I just want to tell you that there is good hope: If you buy a good CIS, there will be no problem. Don't use dye ink from ebay(My advice) I believe they clogg print head and CIS. I am using Stratitec ink for dye base (photo printing etc...) and MIS Heat Transfer pigment ink (for Tshirt, no color change, no bleed!!!) and according to my experience, both works great!

Now the bad new: A good CIS is very hard to find, don't be fooled by feedback or Highly Priced CIS. The price doesn't tell the quality. You will have to buy different CIS and test them. 
I also own two epson 1400, one of them is equiped with a good CIS, never have problem (Must print every week), and the other one is left behind with a bad CIS. I am really mad sometime where are the good CIS, I am still scare to buy a new CIS!!!


----------



## Iprint04 (May 2, 2010)

Tshirtpro said:


> Hey Guys, I did a great experience. I have an epson r200 and a r220. Both run on CIS. The R200 is making bad print and problem even if I clean the Print head forever, but the r220 is printing very good for years. I own both printers for years. Now I really want my R200 to be fixed. I unscrewed the Print Head(The Print head must be clogged), and I cleaned the print head manually. Now I put everything back on place and see what happen. Guess what happen next: It is still the same bad printing.
> 
> I just give up, but wait, I got an idea, let's discard the r200's CIS and install the R220's CIS on the r200 (Because I know the chips are compatible). Guess what hapened next. The R200 is printing very good after a few head cleaning.
> 
> ...


 
good for you that you got your other printer working like it should.

btw where did you get the Good ciss for your 1400?and what ink you use with it?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Cjoe Design said:


> You can use the MultInk with a bulk system. The black has UV inhibitors so it is perfect for positives. All the MultInk colors are pigment and work off your regular epson driver so you can do heat transfers as well. I too just purchased the 1400 and it seems like MultInk has the best record as far as consistant Pigment color and washabilty for heat transfers and great black for positves due to the UV inhibitors. MultInk sells under Alot of different names but I just got the actual MultInk. It is more expensive than some of the other inks but I really like the way they have engineered the ink to work with the regular drivers. It seems that the more I researched it there were a lot of drawbacks and dissatisfied customers with alot of the other Pigment ink companies out there.


When you guy use the ink that came with the printer for how long do you press?


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

In standard with 1400 You have Claria inks thay are in my opinion best for SS paper (softStreach) I press 195-200 C .


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

I have not updated on this thread so I do so now, I bought BlackMax and AccuRip printing on waterproof R-film and am very happy with the results, it's no imagesetter but I bought the epson 1400 at office max for 220.00 AccuRip for 500.00 Super B film 100 sheets 115.00 and the Black max ink set for 150.00 so that's a pretty cheap film output system. my only complaints would be the capacity of the epson 1400 cartridges not nearly enough ink, size of the halftone dot that outputs well and the images could be a little darker. If there was an affordable Imagesetter solution I would try to pony up the dough.


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

Manicprints can You say beat moore about Your transfers ?? or You mix it up with screen printing ??!!


----------



## manicprints (May 27, 2009)

I'm not doing transfers yet, I would probably buy another epson printer with a bulk ink system and run my film output and transfer printer separate, eventually we'll add dye sub and heat transfer vinyl to are shop I would would like to see some pictures of the film positive made with claria inks at minimum I could see if I over spent for my system. Here is a picture with a small flashlight half under the solid black area of the film if you put the flash light directly up to the black you can barely see the light coming through, I hope that the UV inhibitors take care of the shine through.


----------

